

Money as Debt II [video] - gregschlom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCu3fpg83TY

======
gregschlom
Transcript: [http://usuryfree.blogspot.com/2011/01/money-as-debt-ii-
trans...](http://usuryfree.blogspot.com/2011/01/money-as-debt-ii-
transcript.html)

